# Live feeding - Tried it yet?



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

I posted a video on here a fair while back about feeding Rat`s live Crickets, if you saw it you would see Rat`s love them lol.

I recently moved on too giant Locust`s, actually a bit horrible to see them being eaten because they are still alive when they are half eaten lol.

Some of ou said you where going to try it, just wondering if yoj have yet, If not, do it! Their only £3 for a box and trust me your Ratties will go mad for them! Only 1 a day though as there very high in Protein

Have fun xD


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww I dunno if I could watch them been eaten at all, lol so my rattys will have to suck it up and have there normal treats.


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aww I dunno if I could watch them been eaten at all, lol so my rattys will have to suck it up and have there normal treats.


Insect`s are to be eaten lol


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yuk - my dogs would LOVE to be fed live rabbits or chickens, but I don't think I'll be doing that anytime soon!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I would defo give it a go a think my girls would go mad for them but I have no idea where I can buy them. My lot do have insects in their diet but they are bought dead already..


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

sorry, sounds cruel to me, all life is precious.

would you feed a life rat to a snake????


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> I would defo give it a go a think my girls would go mad for them but I have no idea where I can buy them. My lot do have insects in their diet but they are bought dead already..


Most Pet shop's should sell them, feed them live, not dead, there nice and fresh alive.


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

hilary bradshaw said:


> sorry, sounds cruel to me, all life is precious.
> 
> would you feed a life rat to a snake????


It's the way of life, and dont even go there with that question.
Sorry but no way can you compare an Insect with a Rat, Insect's dont relise they are gonna be killed like a Rat would.

And anyway they are sold for the sole purpose of being eaten so if you think it's cruel write to Pet shop's.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I defo haven't.. think I would be sick.. Especially seen as we had 7 pet locusts.. LOL if ya can call em pets


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

wylde99 said:


> I recently moved on too giant Locust`s, actually a bit horrible to see them being eaten because they are still alive when they are half eaten lol.
> Have fun xD


Theres something rather twisted about loling over something being eaten alive



wylde99 said:


> Insect's dont relise they are gonna be killed like a Rat would.


Realy?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't feed mine hoppers etc as they are rubbish at catching them! They just end up bouncing out the cage!
They have live mealworms though, ferret likes those too.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My rats only get dried mealworms, I would never feed them live, or any insect for that matter. I couldn't physically watch my pet rats eating a live animal, same as if I had a snake, I would never feed an animal live to one. I wouldn't want my dog or cat to eat live animals either. I have no problem with people feeding dead animals to their pets (I do myself with the mealworms to my rats), but I think feeding anything live to another animal is cruel, whether it's an insect or a mammal.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> My rats only get dried mealworms, I would never feed them live, or any insect for that matter. I couldn't physically watch my pet rats eating a live animal, same as if I had a snake, I would never feed an animal live to one. I wouldn't want my dog or cat to eat live animals either. I have no problem with people feeding dead animals to their pets (I do myself with the mealworms to my rats), but I think feeding anything live to another animal is cruel, whether it's an insect or a mammal.


I can see where you are coming from...but it IS natural? Animals eat other animals, that is a fact.
Personally, I don't see the problem. I don't do it for laughs, or anything wierd like that, I do it because my rats enjoy it and it is natural for them. However, I accept that others don't like it 
I certainly don't see it as cruel. I don't see a Lion eating a Zebra as 'cruel'....just life.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd love to give my hammies and gerbils some live food but what happens if they don't eat it  Want to try dried mealworms but they seem expensive!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Tapir said:


> I can see where you are coming from...but it IS natural? Animals eat other animals, that is a fact.
> Personally, I don't see the problem. I don't do it for laughs, or anything wierd like that, I do it because my rats enjoy it and it is natural for them. However, I accept that others don't like it
> I certainly don't see it as cruel. I don't see a Lion eating a Zebra as 'cruel'....just life.


it's ok in the wild, because the predators usually pick the weakest and sickest prey animals to hunt and eat, leaving the fit and healthy animals to reproduce and continue to live. and in the wild, prey can escape, it is not destined to die in one specific hunt, predators usually fail in the majority of hunts.

with live feeding in captivity, the prey have to be killed as they have no escape. This is what I find cruel. This is exactly why live feeding in zoos is banned in this country as many people do not want to see a live animal killed by a pack of lions, and the prey animal has no escape.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Tapir said:


> I can see where you are coming from...but it IS natural? Animals eat other animals, that is a fact.
> Personally, I don't see the problem. I don't do it for laughs, or anything wierd like that, I do it because my rats enjoy it and it is natural for them. However, I accept that others don't like it
> I certainly don't see it as cruel. I don't see a Lion eating a Zebra as 'cruel'....just life.


It would be natural for your ferrets to eat a live rabbit and they would enjoy it.
Would that be cruel?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah lions eat Zebra etc.. cause they have no choice.. they are wild.. and aren't given daily handouts to live off..

We can buy food especially for our pets that isn't alive.. so I think irl be sticking with this..


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

hawksport said:


> It would be natural for your ferrets to eat a live rabbit and they would enjoy it.
> Would that be cruel?


personally, no it would not be cruel. It's natural. But thats just my oppinion.

My ferret doesn't eat meat anyway!  (not because I don't feed it, she just won't eat it!)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

look at all the pet shops that sell live insects to reptiles!

we used to feed our geko live insects as thats what they eat so whats the difference with feeding rats insects?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> look at all the pet shops that sell live insects to reptiles!
> 
> we used to feed our geko live insects as thats what they eat so whats the difference with feeding rats insects?


None at all but it's interesting to see how the acceptability of feeding one live animal to another goes down as the cuteness factor of the prey animal goes up


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've given Lily dried mealworms in the past wouldn't feed live anymore than I would feed reptiles live food


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hawksport said:


> None at all but it's interesting to see how the acceptability of feeding one live animal to another goes down as the cuteness factor of the prey animal goes up


I see that yeah, and agree, I couldnt personally even feed a pet anteater an ant live  But it is natural.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Of course its natural. So is feeding live rats to snakes. So is feeding live rabbits to dogs. But I wouldn't do it.


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry if i have upset anyone, dont know why or how as they are being sold too be eaten and 2 Pet shop's have told me Rodent's love live Insect's.
If my girl's love them then obviously im going to treat them now and again.

And who ever thought that an Insect has the same Feeling's and Emotion's as a Mammal sorry but are you serious?


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

*I stick to my guns, all life is precious, if there is no need to feed live insects, then why do it.
I have always kept rats, the majority have a wonderfully long and healthy life, they have never been fed live insecte and never will, they have all kinds of other things to keep them amused and happy.

there favourite thing is a rat sized kong where they have to forage for their treats, they love it and it keeps them amused for hours.

some pet shops sell rats as "feeders" for snakes, I find selling live insects as "feeders" for rats just as sickening.

ALL LIFE IS PRECIOUS​*


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

hilary bradshaw said:


> *I stick to my guns, all life is precious, if there is no need to feed live insects, then why do it.
> I have always kept rats, the majority have a wonderfully long and healthy life, they have never been fed live insecte and never will, they have all kinds of other things to keep them amused and happy.
> 
> there favourite thing is a rat sized kong where they have to forage for their treats, they love it and it keeps them amused for hours.
> ...


Yes I have to agree. We had two rats once and one day a fly flew into the tank and one of the rats caught it and sat there eating it in front of me. Couldn't believe how quick it caught the fly as it was flying past.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

My hedgehogs get live locusts or crickets everyweek, and my lorikeet sometimes has one too!

Feeding live mice to snakes is illegal, which is what makes that different to feeding insects which is perfectly legal and the only way to keep certain pets (reptiles for instance) alive.

I dont know about rats, but the reptiles, hedgehogs and lorikeet would have insects as part of their natural diet in the wild. I personally think its important to give my animals the most natural diet I can.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> My hedgehogs get live locusts or crickets everyweek, and my lorikeet sometimes has one too!
> 
> Feeding live mice to snakes is illegal, which is what makes that different to feeding insects which is perfectly legal and the only way to keep certain pets (reptiles for instance) alive.
> 
> I dont know about rats, but the reptiles, hedgehogs and lorikeet would have insects as part of their natural diet in the wild. I personally think its important to give my animals the most natural diet I can.


my thoughts exactly. it is legal to feed live inverts, but not animals with a backbone.
Even if it was legal, i still think it is natural.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

My rats and mice get live insects 

Feeding insects to other animals isn't illegal.

Also
Live feeding mice to snakes isnt illegal either, Its considerd as cruelty if you are doing it for entertainment or in a public place and at this point becomes illegal but under veterinary advice for the survival of a snake then it can be done.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> My rats and mice get live insects
> 
> Feeding insects to other animals isn't illegal.
> 
> ...


It *IS* illegal but there is that loophole for very selected cases. But I think if you are found to be feeding live animals you can face cruelty charges if you arent able to prove it is needed to keep the snake alive. I have heard of charges being brought for this. I personally wouldnt risk a snake of mine with live food as they can do a lot of damage to the snake. I think there would be very, very few snakes in the UK that need live feeding...


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

when i had my geckos i did feed my rats the odd cricket and they LOVED them! i know just feed my spiny mice waxworms and mealworms as they need the extra protein. they also get cat food both dried and wet


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> It *IS* illegal but there is that loophole for very selected cases. But I think if you are found to be feeding live animals you can face cruelty charges if you arent able to prove it is needed to keep the snake alive. I have heard of charges being brought for this. I personally wouldnt risk a snake of mine with live food as they can do a lot of damage to the snake. I think there would be very, very few snakes in the UK that need live feeding...


Ive just been trawling the internet to double check (before i posted that ) and unless ive missed something then can you PM a link to back it up thats its 100% Illegal.

Thanks.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Ive just been trawling the internet to double check (before i posted that ) and unless ive missed something then can you PM a link to back it up thats its 100% Illegal.
> 
> Thanks.


Umm... no, cos i dont have any legal documents on my computer. But it is a widely discussed issue on the reptile forums I use and I do know of cases where the RSPCA have got involved for causing "unneccessary suffering" :thumbup:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Umm... no, cos i dont have any legal documents on my computer. But it is a widely discussed issue on the reptile forums I use and I do know of cases where the RSPCA have got involved for causing "unneccessary suffering" :thumbup:


Yeh its frowned upon but not illegal to some degree, if it has to be done then it has to be done i would allow a animal to die just because some people think it wrong, thankfully tho the snakes ive looked after/fosterd never need to be live fed.

The RSPCA are full of crap anyway.


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

Back to topic, the Pet shops clearly sell Insect`s to be eaten, they were the ones who suggested i feed them to my girl`s and they love them!

Why are comparing feeding Insects to Rats to Feeding Rats to Snakes? Is that a joke?
Who ever said that do you ever pick flowers or eat meat? "Same thing" surely?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I usually kill my meat as quickly as possible rather than eat it alive.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

I said it, and no I dont eat meat or pick flowers, I reiterate, in my opinon "all life is precious
If you cherish all life then feeding live insects to rats, and feeding live rats to snakes is comparable.

I am not a religious nut, this is just my opinion


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Back to topic, the Pet shops clearly sell Insect`s to be eaten, they were the ones who suggested i feed them to my girl`s and they love them!
> 
> Why are comparing feeding Insects to Rats to Feeding Rats to Snakes? Is that a joke?
> Who ever said that do you ever pick flowers or eat meat? "Same thing" surely?


Have you ever thought about the fact the not so many years ago people generally believed that no animal felt any form of emotion?

Scientifically we can see that the nervous system of an insect compared to that of a human being or rat is different, and that an insect probably doesnt experience pain in the same way we do. Perhaps its even limited, but I fail to see how this could mean that they have no emotion what so ever. As far as im concerned fear would be one of the main emotions for every living thing to feel. Apart from a single cell, but even they will shrink away from something causing them pain.

Hell its even proven that plants will move away ever so slightly from scissors about to chop them in half! Care to explain?

I think its the wrong type of thinking to assume something doesnt but assume it does until we have some hard-fact. There are none as to whether an insect feels fear, so dont just assume it doesnt.

Live feeding of insects is certainly your choice, but dont dismiss the connection between feeding live rats to snakes and live bugs to rats.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't fed live insects to my gerbils, but Sandy's chased a spider I hadn't noticed at first a few times, but she never actually gets it, she's just curious.

I do feed them dead mealworms though a a treat and they all love them.


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

i want to feed my mice meal worms, as their full of protien, but then im vegetarian, so we make the mice veggie too. Also, live food can turn them slightly more aggressive and i dont like mice bites 

We used to feed our fish live food, and they'd swim about eating really fast. What else can you feed rats live? i didnt know about crickets 

Ohh, and i just read something else. Law states that aslong as the animal has no backbone, it can be eaten live, so its very different to feed a live rat to a snake. Also, feeding a live rat to a snake is also cruel towards the snake, as the rat can fight back and seriously damage the snake in a small enclosure. In my first year of college, i saw a snake who was blind with one eye missing as it was a rescue and had been fed whatever live food the owner could catch. Sorry if i went off topic. i just thought i should say i thought it was okay to feed live, but i stick to not, as if they can live without, and have treats, then that'll do. although, its different for everyone. we feed the hedgehog at college live food aswell as meat, but this is to make them more at home i guess.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> i want to feed my mice meal worms, as their full of protien, but then im vegetarian, so we make the mice veggie too. Also, live food can turn them slightly more aggressive and i dont like mice bites
> 
> We used to feed our fish live food, and they'd swim about eating really fast. What else can you feed rats live? i didnt know about crickets
> 
> Ohh, and i just read something else. Law states that aslong as the animal has no backbone, it can be eaten live, so its very different to feed a live rat to a snake. Also, feeding a live rat to a snake is also cruel towards the snake, as the rat can fight back and seriously damage the snake in a small enclosure. In my first year of college, i saw a snake who was blind with one eye missing as it was a rescue and had been fed whatever live food the owner could catch. Sorry if i went off topic. i just thought i should say i thought it was okay to feed live, but i stick to not, as if they can live without, and have treats, then that'll do. although, its different for everyone. we feed the hedgehog at college live food aswell as meat, but this is to make them more at home i guess.


The snake wasnt a cornsnake by any chance Jaffa i think it was called.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Toneeh said:


> i want to feed my mice meal worms, as their full of protien, but then im vegetarian, so we make the mice veggie too. Also, live food can turn them slightly more aggressive and i dont like mice bites
> 
> We used to feed our fish live food, and they'd swim about eating really fast. What else can you feed rats live? i didnt know about crickets
> 
> Ohh, and i just read something else. Law states that aslong as the animal has no backbone, it can be eaten live, so its very different to feed a live rat to a snake. Also, feeding a live rat to a snake is also cruel towards the snake, as the rat can fight back and seriously damage the snake in a small enclosure. In my first year of college, i saw a snake who was blind with one eye missing as it was a rescue and had been fed whatever live food the owner could catch. Sorry if i went off topic. i just thought i should say i thought it was okay to feed live, but i stick to not, as if they can live without, and have treats, then that'll do. although, its different for everyone. we feed the hedgehog at college live food aswell as meat, but this is to make them more at home i guess.


I'm veggie but I'd never deprive my animals of what they need. Gerbils and hamsters can eat meat so I always give them a bit atleast once a week. I do buy the best I can and not just cheap crap that's been raised badly.

I would never deprive my dogs of meat either because I think it's cruel. I buy them heart, liver etc because it's a natural diet for them. Just like my guinea pigs get lots of veg because it's what they need to eat.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm veggie but I'd never deprive my animals of what they need. Gerbils and hamsters can eat meat so I always give them a bit atleast once a week. I do buy the best I can and not just cheap crap that's been raised badly.
> 
> I would never deprive my dogs of meat either because I think it's cruel. I buy them heart, liver etc because it's a natural diet for them. Just like my guinea pigs get lots of veg because it's what they need to eat.


my thoughts exactly. My boss is veggie but she feeds her dogs and cat meat.

I also think it rubbish about live food turning them aggressive. Some people say feeding raw to dogs makes them more likely to bite  rubbish.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Tapir said:


> my thoughts exactly. My boss is veggie but she feeds her dogs and cat meat.
> 
> I also think it rubbish about live food turning them aggressive. Some people say feeding raw to dogs makes them more likely to bite  rubbish.


Thast because theyve had the taste of blood then they go wild and crazy !

I give my quails live meal worms aswel now every time i open the hutch door they fly at me trying to peck my eyes out!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Eeek! killer Quail!!


I might try getting my lot some live mealworms to try. They go nuts for the dried ones. Dont think I'll try anything hoppy though in case it escapes.

I too think all life is precious...unless its a spider in my house....the dogs dinner.....or a nice roast chicken for me!! then Im just glad that they are at the bottom of the food chain and not me!!LOL


----------



## broganss (Dec 12, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> It's the way of life, and dont even go there with that question.
> Sorry but no way can you compare an Insect with a Rat, Insect's dont relise they are gonna be killed like a Rat would.
> 
> And anyway they are sold for the sole purpose of being eaten so if you think it's cruel write to Pet shop's.


I'm sorry, but are you SERIOUS?! Pet shops also sell rats for the sole purpose of being eaten...but no thats not the same atall ae? Just because you have pet rats you think they are any different to another animal?! Thats craziness - and just about as "close-minded" as your mother was being not letting you bring your 'dirty, diseased rats' into her house'.

I love rats, but fact of life - animals eat animals, whether they are cute and fluffy or not.

Insects may not interest you but the fact is (as someone else has already said) it can be scared the same as any rat can be - so live feeding will be just as traumatic.
I find it quite unbelievable that someone who obviously loves rats - and therefore i would assume as an animal lover- could be so narrow minded and heartless to something just because 'its just an insect'. You were the one who said Fact Of Life - so you surely have the mental capacity to realise that rats are the diet of a snake is a fact of life - may not be nice but its true.

People eat cows and sheep and baby dear etc...but no thats ok, as long as its not a rat?
Crazy.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I've read that live meal worms don't have much protein in unless you feed them cucumber first 24 hours before feeding.
You can buy dried mealworms if you don't want to use live ones, I don't buy the live ones.

Sandy and Ebony (my gerbils) aren't agressive when they get their meal worms, but Sandy does rush to them, as she loves them so much.

I'm not a vegetarian, but my sister fed a gerbil she owned years ago just vegetarian food (she wasn't vegetarian herself), bu tthe gerbil lived to a ripe old age. 



Toneeh said:


> i want to feed my mice meal worms, as their full of protien, but then im vegetarian, so we make the mice veggie too. Also, live food can turn them slightly more aggressive and i dont like mice bites
> 
> We used to feed our fish live food, and they'd swim about eating really fast. What else can you feed rats live? i didnt know about crickets
> 
> Ohh, and i just read something else. Law states that aslong as the animal has no backbone, it can be eaten live, so its very different to feed a live rat to a snake. Also, feeding a live rat to a snake is also cruel towards the snake, as the rat can fight back and seriously damage the snake in a small enclosure. In my first year of college, i saw a snake who was blind with one eye missing as it was a rescue and had been fed whatever live food the owner could catch. Sorry if i went off topic. i just thought i should say i thought it was okay to feed live, but i stick to not, as if they can live without, and have treats, then that'll do. although, its different for everyone. we feed the hedgehog at college live food aswell as meat, but this is to make them more at home i guess.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

broganss said:


> I'm sorry, but are you SERIOUS?! Pet shops also sell rats for the sole purpose of being eaten...but no thats not the same atall ae? Just because you have pet rats you think they are any different to another animal?! Thats craziness - and just about as "close-minded" as your mother was being not letting you bring your 'dirty, diseased rats' into her house'.
> 
> I love rats, but fact of life - animals eat animals, whether they are cute and fluffy or not.
> 
> ...


haha becareful with your views people have been banned for it haha

Ill Pm you ;D


----------



## broganss (Dec 12, 2010)

Pfft! You kidden? That was me being nice! haha And after discovering some more info on the guy I really shouldn't have been! Not fond on that type of person must admit :/ But hey, what can you do ae.
Aye he's really something. Think I'll keep stum on this one before I cause a riot and get banned :-|
But yeh...The word hypocrite comes to mind? Ha!

Thanks for the pm though , some interesting stuff came up there! haha


----------



## wylde99 (Jul 22, 2010)

broganss said:


> I'm sorry, but are you SERIOUS?! Pet shops also sell rats for the sole purpose of being eaten...but no thats not the same atall ae? Just because you have pet rats you think they are any different to another animal?! Thats craziness - and just about as "close-minded" as your mother was being not letting you bring your 'dirty, diseased rats' into her house'.
> 
> I love rats, but fact of life - animals eat animals, whether they are cute and fluffy or not.
> 
> ...


Excuse me but what Planet are you on?

Insects are mindless creatures, living soley on pure instinct. Rats, however, are fully aware of their surroundings and are petrified when placed, alive, into the tank of a snake or other reptile.

Eating meat I.E Cows, Sheep ect..Is a controlled, humane way of life, the Animals are killed with a bolt gun to the head and feel nothing!

How feeding my Rats Insects (Insects which are there to be eaten) can be compared to anything what you mentioned is very OTT!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

wylde99 said:


> Excuse me but what Planet are you on?
> 
> Insects are mindless creatures, living soley on pure instinct. Rats, however, are fully aware of their surroundings and are petrified when placed, alive, into the tank of a snake or other reptile.


If that's true why is it most rats mice and rabbits I have seen put into snake vivs go straight up to snakes and make no attempt to escape?



wylde99 said:


> Eating meat I.E Cows, Sheep ect..Is a controlled, humane way of life, the Animals are killed with a bolt gun to the head and feel nothing!


That's what the meat industry would like us all to believe


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Eating meat I.E Cows, Sheep ect..Is a controlled, humane way of life, the Animals are killed with a bolt gun to the head and feel nothing!


Even *if* the way they are killed is humane, do you really think they aren't aware of the animals being slaughtered in front of them? the sense of fear and the smell of death is enough to terrify any animal. So if you honestly believe that a rat would be more petrified of being killed by a snake than a cow or sheep etc going to slaughter you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## broganss (Dec 12, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Excuse me but what Planet are you on?
> 
> Insects are mindless creatures, living soley on pure instinct. Rats, however, are fully aware of their surroundings and are petrified when placed, alive, into the tank of a snake or other reptile.
> 
> ...


Wow. And there was me thinking you must have had some sort of intelligence about you if you were able to keep animals - but hey, you proved me wrong. Well done.

Insects are not mindless creatures - they have lives just like any rat, they have enough intelligence to find food and shelter and make homes for themselves in whatever surrounding they are in - if they were 'mindless' they wouldn't be able to do this would they? 
God, this just goes to show the absolute ignorance of some people these days! I would have thought someone with the capacity to love a rat would surely understand that an insect is not just a 'mindless creature'? 
The arrogance and ignorance of the human race once again astounds me!

And many animals are not so well killed as you stated - have you not heard of battery hens? Or the recent worry about the eggs which came from unhygienic conditions? Or the meat a few years ago that was contaminated due to terrible conditions of the animals? But I guess chicken/cows/sheep etc are just 'mindless animals' to you as well seen as they are "just there to be eaten" the same as any insect...? Or are you going to contradict yourself further? 
Please I'd love to hear how you rationalise your thoughts - it is quite astounding how some peoples minds work


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> It *IS* illegal but there is that loophole for very selected cases. But I think if you are found to be feeding live animals you can face cruelty charges if you arent able to prove it is needed to keep the snake alive. I have heard of charges being brought for this. I personally wouldnt risk a snake of mine with live food as they can do a lot of damage to the snake. I think there would be very, very few snakes in the UK that need live feeding...


is ISNT illegal to feed rats and mice live.
its only illegal if they are fed for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Snails_loved said:


> is ISNT illegal to feed rats and mice live.
> its only illegal if they are fed for entertainment purposes.


Tried explaining it :thumbup:


----------

